# Added a bigger skidder, need info.



## Wood Hick (May 29, 2010)

Got a good deal on a 1984 International S8 skidder, one big mean SOB ! Its at my mechanic now and we need some tranny parts adn gaskets. Can anyone point me in the direction of a manual for the machine, plus for the Clark tranny? Thanks


----------



## 371groundie (May 31, 2010)

i was under the impression those came with funk trannys. 

a guy up here has like 6 of those S8s, another guy that used to work for him as one too. 

what did you upgrade from?


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 1, 2010)

The tag on the trans is gone, we were guessing CLARK, but not sure yet. I found info on S7,S9, and S11 on the web, but nothing yet for S8. Those models used either Warners or an Allison automatic, but the S8 is newer. Where are you located? If you have some buddies with S8's I sure would appreciate just knowing what tranny is in it. Thanks ! ( was using an ancient JD440, 1968 vintage )


----------



## catbuster (Jun 1, 2010)

Komatsu dealer? They usually handle IH/Dresser stuff.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 1, 2010)

You are correct on Kamatsu, they bought out Dresser? IH industrial, found that out today also. Does anybody know of any skidder junkyards ? I know they are out there, just don't know where to look. I an in Northeast Pa., but will travel, no big deal. Also, there are alot of these IH skidders in Canada, anybody up there know what transmission is in an S8 ?


----------



## mapleking (Jun 1, 2010)

Any of the ones I know about here have a Funk Trans. If I'm not mistaken they can also be found in International wheel loaders.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 2, 2010)

Wood Hick said:


> You are correct on Kamatsu, they bought out Dresser? IH industrial, found that out today also. Does anybody know of any skidder junkyards ? I know they are out there, just don't know where to look. I an in Northeast Pa., but will travel, no big deal. Also, there are alot of these IH skidders in Canada, anybody up there know what transmission is in an S8 ?



Dresser is working with Komatsu on dealers. It's now Dressta. Komatsu bought some designs for the dozers loader etc.


----------



## 371groundie (Jun 3, 2010)

im in western maine. 

there is a skidder lot in colebrook NH (google it) that is pretty pricey on parts and machines, but i hear that they know thier stuff. so they might be able to get you the info, then you can get the parts elsewhere.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Groundie ! Any chance anyone knows the name of the business ?


----------



## Driver625 (Jun 7, 2010)

He might be talking about Eddie Nash's place. If I remember right if you Google "Nash Equipment" you will find a link to it through Machinery Trader.com. Good luck.


I just looked it up. Try nashequipment.com. I know a guy that did buisness with them and he had nothing bad to say about them. Good people it seems like, again good luck.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, found them. Wow! look at that inventory, they must have several million in used skidders, forwarders, etc. Hopefully he has what I need !


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 9, 2010)

Wouldn't Case be servicing international equipment?


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 9, 2010)

Tried that. They only service Ag equipment and only to a certain size governed by what type of dealer they are. The local small time Case dealer can't even get parts for IH industrial aand forestry. Found the Certified IH industrial dealer for my area, Mid Atlantic, and although they are very helpful, when you ID the part you need most of the time its unavailable. If anyone ever gets in the same boat needing help with a Funk tranny, I found the Funk guru of sorts in Chicago, name of the outfit is Palmer Johnson. They emailed me the complete schematic of my transmission , with part numbers this morning less than 24 hours after I made contact with them. They have any and all of the parts ever made, and they ship next day !


----------

